# Supercast for iPhone Version 1.4.0 Now Available - Must update!



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

DIRECTV Supercast for iPhone has been updated to version 1.4.0. This is a required update!

App is available via iTunes and App Store updates.

Updates:
- Minor Updates for Graphics
- RedZone will show only the latest 12 highlights
- Other minor updates / internal updates

Notes:
-Apple has the version listed as 1.3.0, but when installed it will state version 1.4.0


----------



## jmdaniel (Apr 29, 2007)

Interesting why this doesn't show up as *update available* when I go to the apps on my iPhone, everything else does. Oh, well. I was running 1.2, so deleted it, and replaced it with 1.4. We'll see what the weekend brings.


----------



## cb7214 (Jan 25, 2007)

it showed as a available update for me last night


----------



## RDH416 (Oct 24, 2007)

I just checked my iPhone and it says I have version 1.3 (not 1.4) loaded, however, the App Store says there's no update available???!!!


----------



## jmdaniel (Apr 29, 2007)

RDH416 said:


> I just checked my iPhone and it says I have version 1.3 (not 1.4) loaded, however, the App Store says there's no update available???!!!


Delete from your iPhone and reinstall. You'll get 1.4.


----------



## ethanjacejacob (Nov 6, 2008)

Last week I could be logged into supercast via laptop computer at the same time I was logged in with my iphone. Is this something that will continue? Or will they only allow 1 log in per account in the future?


----------



## Frank5575 (Nov 1, 2006)

ethanjacejacob said:


> Last week I could be logged into supercast via laptop computer at the same time I was logged in with my iphone. Is this something that will continue? Or will they only allow 1 log in per account in the future?


shhhhh don't tell anyone


----------



## RDH416 (Oct 24, 2007)

jmdaniel said:


> Delete from your iPhone and reinstall. You'll get 1.4.


Did as you suggested; got 1.3 back again. Perhaps the new version is simply not available to all yet. When I pull it up in App Store it says it's post date is 3/30/09. 
Will wait a few days and try again. What I've got seems to be working fine anyway.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

RDH416 said:


> Did as you suggested; got 1.3 back again. Perhaps the new version is simply not available to all yet. When I pull it up in App Store it says it's post date is 3/30/09.
> Will wait a few days and try again. What I've got seems to be working fine anyway.


Try this link... http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=327243363&mt=8

It says v 1.3 in the app store, but will say 1.4 on the phone after installed.

You cannot keep your current version... It will not function any longer...


----------



## SteveHas (Feb 7, 2007)

this app is outstanding
nice work D*
thank you


----------



## HerntDawg (Oct 6, 2008)

very nice.


----------

